# Ballhead for a RRS TVC33



## ksagomonyants (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys  I'm an amateur photographer who's interested primarily in portrait photography, but also in some macro and landscape photography (as a hobby). I'm planning to buy my first and hopefully the last tripod  but unfortunately I'm not very knowledgeable in this area. So far I'm going to order a Really Right Stuff TVC-33 tripod and I'm choosing a ballhead. Based on what I've read, it seems BH-55 ballhead is the way to go. But I'm wondering if any of you have had experience with Arca Swiss C1 cube? It's much more expensive but the few reviews I could find seem to be excellent (although I'm not sure it's the right choice for portrait photography). My heaviest camera set is Canon 1dx + 200 f2. I'm 5'10" (178cm). ANY feedback will be much appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2013)

I have the BH-55 on my TVC-33, it's a great head. Easily holds my 1D X and any lens (including my 600/4 II, although I use a PG-02 LLR gimbal for that). 

FWIW, it wasn't the last tripod I'll ever buy.  After getting that, I later got a RRS TQC-14 and BH-30 for travel. But now I'm set.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Neuro! Honestly, unless I've read many of your comments about TVC33+BH-55, I wouldn't be so convinced it's such a good combo


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the BH-55 on my TVC-33, it's a great head. Easily holds my 1D X and any lens (including my 600/4 II, although I use a PG-02 LLR gimbal for that).
> 
> FWIW, it wasn't the last tripod I'll ever buy.  After getting that, I later got a RRS TQC-14 and BH-30 for travel. But now I'm set.



What influenced the TVC-33 choice and would you choose it over a TVC-34L?

3 section vs 4 section (and the ~10" height difference) is the only apparent difference between these models.

I've been doing plenty of reading across the web on tripods, and the 3 section vs 4 section discussion and stability reduction frequently comes up, along with center columns and stability reduction. 

The RRS product seems to be very top notch in quality and price, so are those stability concerns mentioned applicable?

I would rather have the 10" of extra available height.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2013)

The main reason I chose the -33 over the -34L is that I don't need the height. I'm 5'7" (on a good day), so for normal use, I've got 8-10" to spare (I gain ~1" with the clamping leveling base). The other day, I had fully extended the legs and put the 600 II on the gimbal, pointed up about 30-degrees, so the VF was well below horizontal...standing on tip-toes I could barely look through it. 

Secondarily, a 3-section tripod is faster to set up and collapse than a 4-section one - 1/3 fewer leg locks.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 8, 2013)

While the BH-55 is a superb head I chose the Arca Swiss P-0. I like the inverted ballhead type that basically makes it a panning ballhead out of the box. I shoot portraits and architecture and my longest lens is the 70-200 which it handles with ease.
I do not have any experience with the AS Cube but IMO it is really optimized for architectural and technical/macro use while the other ballheads are aimed at much faster operation. The Cube can be used fairly quickly but one is paying a lot for the precision it affords. I get all I need for architecture with my P-0.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like you are going for a larger/very solid tripod set up. I'd consider the BH-55 (maybe the BH-40), Arca-Swiss Z1, Kirk B-1, and Markins Q20. 

I am an amateur as well, but here are some reviews:
http://www.bythom.com/support.htm
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Arca-Swiss-Monoball-Z1-Ballhead-Review.aspx
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Kirk-BH-1-Ballhead-Review.aspx


----------



## charlesa (Apr 8, 2013)

Consider the Sirui K range of ballheads, build quality similar to BH-55 at half the price.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys, thanks a lot for all your suggestions! It seems I have lots of reading to do


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 8, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Consider the Sirui K range of ballheads, build quality similar to BH-55 at half the price.


Really? I do have a Sirui K 30x and M-3004 legs (and like it), but have yet to get my hands on a RRS. 
I'd call it ROS (Really OK Stuff), but would like to see how big the difference is to the really right stuff.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 8, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Hi guys  I'm an amateur photographer who's interested primarily in portrait photography, but also in some macro and landscape photography (as a hobby). I'm planning to buy my first and hopefully the last tripod  but unfortunately I'm not very knowledgeable in this area. So far I'm going to order a Really Right Stuff TVC-33 tripod and I'm choosing a ballhead. Based on what I've read, it seems BH-55 ballhead is the way to go. But I'm wondering if any of you have had experience with Arca Swiss C1 cube? It's much more expensive but the few reviews I could find seem to be excellent (although I'm not sure it's the right choice for portrait photography). My heaviest camera set is Canon 1dx + 200 f2. I'm 5'10" (178cm). ANY feedback will be much appreciated. Thank you very much!



You can't go wrong with any of that gear. Personally, I picked up a Gitzo GT3542XLS (that was returned to Adorama, so got it for under $700). It goes to 79". So normally I never extend the fourth leg section. But if I need to set up on very uneven terrain (stairs, rocks, etc) I'm covered. I have a Markins Q10 ballhead on top and it is smooth, light, rock solid and beautiful. If you are looking at the Arca Cube, may I suggest you have a look at the Manfrotto 410 or 405 geared heads. They would most likely do what you want for _a lot_ less money. Happy shooting!


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 9, 2013)

brad-man said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys  I'm an amateur photographer who's interested primarily in portrait photography, but also in some macro and landscape photography (as a hobby). I'm planning to buy my first and hopefully the last tripod  but unfortunately I'm not very knowledgeable in this area. So far I'm going to order a Really Right Stuff TVC-33 tripod and I'm choosing a ballhead. Based on what I've read, it seems BH-55 ballhead is the way to go. But I'm wondering if any of you have had experience with Arca Swiss C1 cube? It's much more expensive but the few reviews I could find seem to be excellent (although I'm not sure it's the right choice for portrait photography). My heaviest camera set is Canon 1dx + 200 f2. I'm 5'10" (178cm). ANY feedback will be much appreciated. Thank you very much!
> ...



Thanks a lot for your suggestions! I will take a look at what you've recommended!


----------

